# Communities want Metra southeastern route



## Superliner Diner (Jan 26, 2003)

> Almost 20 years ago, several south suburbs had an idea to help older towns solve the mistakes of the past and growing communities plan for the future.
> "I had a theory," said Crete Mayor Michael Einhorn. "If we wanted to attract some of the white-collar people from downtown Chicago, they had to have an easier way to get to work."
> 
> The idea of a Metra Southeast Line was born.


The whole article is here.


----------

